# BRAUCHE HILFE !!!! Kreis Nürnberg !



## poisonbiker15 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute

Habe mein ganzes gespartes Geld für einen Bikeaufbau verbraucht!
Ich habe eingeplant das mein kumpel mir das bike zusammen schraubt... doch er hat abgesagt  er beckommt das werkzeug nicht geliehen ... 

Wüde das vllt jemand für mich machen ? Keis Nürnberg wäre wirklich nett 
Kann auch bezahlen... aber nicht alzuviel 

Bitte Bitte ! helft mir

p.s. kenne mich mit montage null aus  

MFG KAI


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Oktober 2006)

ja sag mal was du genau brauchst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poisonbiker15 (6. Oktober 2006)

hmm

Kralle reinhauen, kassette montieren, schaltwerk einspannen, Innenlager reindrehen evtl mit kettenführung ...

Ich denke/Hoffe das mit den scheibenbremsen und so krieg ich hin.

wäre das machbar?
wär echt voll nett  

mfg euer kai


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Oktober 2006)

sollte kein prob sein, bekommste das zeug ins auto?
ich muss am WE eh mal basteln


----------



## dubbel (6. Oktober 2006)

wer is eigentlich damit dran, mein rad zu putzen?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Oktober 2006)

ich glaube das kleine M


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Oktober 2006)

Hab nach dem WE auch Zeit.
Werkzeug ist alles nötige vorhanden.

Schrauben mußt aber selber. Ich zeig Dir nur wies geht 

Wenns das Radl in Deiner Gallerie ist, hats eh ne ISCG Aufnahme und montieren einer Kefü sollte kein Problem sein. Bei HTs eh unproblematisch.
Passende Innenlager vorausgesetzt.

Oder Dubbl schraubt und Du putzt Dubbls Rad.
Ich stell dafür meine beheizte, mit bequemer Sitzecke und seperaten Waschraum, Werkstatt zur Verfügung  
Natürlich muß jeder 3 Flaschen Bier mitbringen.


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Oktober 2006)

Natürlich geh ich Dir auch helfend zur Hand bevor Du Dein Radl zerstörst.
Also keine Bange.
Würde das Vorhaben aber als gescheitert ansehen, wenn Du danach nich fähig bist die Arbeiten allein durchzuführen.
Bring einfach alle Teile mit und dann schraub mas gemütlich zusammen.

EDIT:
ups, wollte eigentlich auf Deine PM antworten.
Noch jemand der Schrauben muß?
Könnt ma gleich nen kleines Treffen draus machen


----------



## puma347 (6. Oktober 2006)

find ich toll wie ihr euch reinsetzt ,würde auch gern mit n paar bier helfen,aber wohn eher erlangen.


----------



## showman (6. Oktober 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> bekommste das zeug ins auto?



Was ist wenn er kein Auto hat/fahren darf???

Gruß Showman


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Was ist wenn er kein Auto hat/fahren darf???
> 
> Gruß Showman


 haben wir schon geklärt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (6. Oktober 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Oder Dubbl schraubt und Du putzt Dubbls Rad.


eben. 
dann kann man sich auch sicher sein, dass es auch klappt. 





showman schrieb:


> Was ist wenn er kein Auto hat/fahren darf???


ich schick euch die taxi-rechnung.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Oktober 2006)

geh lieber ein eisss esssen


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Oktober 2006)

puma347 schrieb:


> find ich toll wie ihr euch reinsetzt ,würde auch gern mit n paar bier helfen,aber wohn eher erlangen.



Paßt. Wohn ja auch in Erlangen bzw. Tennenlohe
Bier einfach vor die Tür stellen.


----------



## poisonbiker15 (6. Oktober 2006)

:An dieser stelle

DANKE AN EUCH ALLE ! danke das ihr euch so ins zeug legt...

mir kamen fast die tränen... so nette leute  .. wow^^


----------



## poisonbiker15 (7. Oktober 2006)

Bike ist fertig

nochmal danke an wotan s rache 
weiter so 

mfg euer kai


----------



## dubbel (7. Oktober 2006)

war doch selbstverständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. Oktober 2006)

dann brauch ich ja nix mehr dazu sagen 
der dubbel bringts kurz und auf den punkt..
aber ein echt schönes rädchen geworden...
muss nur noch irgendwie ein totenkopf drauf


----------



## showman (7. Oktober 2006)

Na und jetzt. Gibts vielleicht mal ein Bild??? Laßt uns net so zappeln.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Bombenkrator (7. Oktober 2006)

genau Bilder


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. Oktober 2006)

ich glaub er hat gerade was anderes zu tun als zu knipsen ,-)


----------



## flocu (8. Oktober 2006)

So kennt mer die Mittelfranken, freundlich und hilfsbereit (-;


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Oktober 2006)

!!!! ich bin Oberfranke !!!!


----------



## poisonbiker15 (8. Oktober 2006)

bilder könnt ihr in meiner galerie besichtigen ...!

gruß kai


----------



## dubbel (8. Oktober 2006)

poisonbiker15 schrieb:
			
		

> white power....


was bist du denn für ein vollpfosten?

White Power (im Sinne von: Weiße Vorherrschaft) ist ein oft verwendeter Schlüsselbegriff in der Neonaziszene. Das Symbol der White-Power-Faust entstand als Provokation des Ku Klux Klans gegenüber dem Black Power-Slogan der Bürgerrechtsbewegung der Afroamerikaner in den USA. Aufgegriffen wurde es von dem britischen Neonazi Ian Stuart, dem Sänger der Band Skrewdriver, der es als umfassenden Wahlspruch für die nazistische und rassistische Theorie von der Vorherrschaft der "weißen Rasse" etablierte. Die weiße Faust, häufig eingeschlossen durch den ebenfalls weißen Schriftzug White Power (WP), Supreme White Power (SWP) oder White Pride World Wide (WPWW) ist eines der weltweit am häufigsten verwendeten Symbole im neo-nationalsozialistischen Umfeld.

Siehe auch:

    * Rechtsextreme Symbole und Zeichen

weitere kommentare spar ich mir.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Oktober 2006)

dubbel: ich glaub das ist nicht so gemeint. mit 15 ist es halt immer so ne 
sache mit begriffen. ich habe mich auch schon gewundert ...

kai benenn die galerie doch bitte um, dass ist wirklich kein guter name auch
wenn hund und rad weiss sind..

keinen stress leute


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Oktober 2006)

andererseits: bin ich böse, wenn ich eine alte Rond-WP Gabel fahre?   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Oktober 2006)

ahhhhhhhh, bitte nicht weitermachen, dass führt in die falsche Richtung...


----------



## poisonbiker15 (9. Oktober 2006)

alta!?
bist du kränk?
ich bin doch kein nazi und habe auch nix gegen schwarze !
warum ich das in meiner galerie white power genannt habe... darauf solltest du schon selber kommen!

mit freundlichen grüßen, kai !


----------



## poisonbiker15 (9. Oktober 2006)

so!
hab den namen geändert !

ich hoffe das passt so

@ bubbel! bleib cool alter ! mach kein stress wegen solchen unwichtigen sachen!



mfg kai


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Oktober 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> !!!! ich bin Oberfranke !!!!



Das da oben is doch DDR  
Du warst vielleicht Zaungast in Oberfranken


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Oktober 2006)

pass auf, wenn ich aus einer gegend komme würde wo sie das L 
aussprechen als ob sie die zunge gleich mit rausschmeissen würden,
wäre ich sehr vorsichtig mit solchen äusserungen !!

Oberfranken ist wie franken in bayern -- die spitze


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Oktober 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> Oberfranken ist wie franken in bayern -- die spitze



Oder der Rand  
Als "Oberfranke" über den Dialekt anderer zu schimpfem ist aber schon gewagt 

Vom WE is übrigens noch feines Bier übrig


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Oktober 2006)

am we ist wasgau, da gibt es wieder saarländerbier


----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2006)

und endlich wieder ne kultivierte sprache zu hören!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Oktober 2006)

Unnn ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2006)

eiijo.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Oktober 2006)

eiij guddd


----------



## Bombenkrator (10. Oktober 2006)

saarland rules, bin auch ein halber.


----------



## Bombenkrator (24. Oktober 2006)

hi,

hab mir ne neue gabel gekauft und wollt mal fragen wer ne gabelkralle einschlagen kann  komm auch aus erlangen


----------



## oBATMANo (25. Oktober 2006)

Setzt die Kralle oben auf den Schaft. Such dir nen Schraubenzieher der durchs Gewinde paßt und hau mit nem Hammen oben auf den Schraubenzieher drauf.


----------



## rex_sl (25. Oktober 2006)

kellerpfuscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (26. Oktober 2006)

warum arm werden, wenns denn meistens so einfach ist

bevor mans aber verpfuscht, lieber zum Fachhandel


----------



## Stylo77 (26. Oktober 2006)

an ner kralle einschlage ist noch keiner arm geworden oder ???


----------



## oBATMANo (26. Oktober 2006)

war eher generell auszulegen die Aussage

Natürlich sollte es kein Reichtum erfordern ne Kralle einschlagen zu lassen.
Schadet aber auch nix, wenn man sich mal ein bissl selber mit seinem Zeugs befaßt.


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. Oktober 2006)

sooo

kralle ist drin, gabel auch. 

bilder gibts in der gallerie


----------

